# The Thundershirt -- Anxiety Vest for Dogs



## flippedstars

Has anyone used a Thundershirt? I just ordered one for Miss Oakley.

Thundershirt | The Best Solution for Dog Anxiety

It seems like they have put some legitimate research into the shirts. I don't expect it to work a miracle for her, but thought it was worth a try. Hopefully it fits, and I will post a review of it once she's given it a try.

I know there are a few other pups on here that deal with anxiety in various situations so I wanted to pass it along incase it might be helpful to them.

Sounds like it helps with car sickness, anxiety related barking, thunder fears, etc. etc. 

Oakley gets a pink one


----------



## cprcheetah

I have not ever used one, but was going to get one for Georgie my pomeranian before I adopted him out, but never did, I did tell his new mom about them though. I have heard it helps IMMENSELY, a trainer I work with (online) strongly recommends them.


----------



## flippedstars

I hope hers fits...it says 9"-12" chests so hopefully it will, but she also is much less than 12 lbs which it says up to weight wise. Its heartbreaking to see her be so fearful in new situations and around new people. I will post a full review because she is the perfect candidate to try them.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

let me know if it works!! Baby-Love is afraid of thunder and wind she goes insane pants and runs around non stop I tried the sock thing and a tight shirt that didn't fit anymore with no luck! I will order one if it works somewhat! thanks for ssharing!


----------



## flippedstars

I stumbled upon them by accident and after reading tons of reviews, I really am curious! I found an authorized dealer on ebay and was able to get free shipping, but they aren't cheap IMO so hope it works!


----------



## ExoticChis

Honey is so afraid of storms, she just pants the entire time and shakes so bad, let me know how it goes... might help Honey too ??


----------



## cherper

I am really thankful none of my dogs are afraid of storms. If it's just ridiculously loud thunder sometimes lucy will whine, but thats it.
I hope it helps oakley, anxious for a full review!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma

Yeah, this works in a similar way with Fiddle. If I need her to settle down and she wont, I put her sock shirt on and its like instant calm! Hopefully this works. Keep us posted


----------



## foggy

I somehow missed this thread before. Roo has a terrible fear of thunderstorms. I'll be very curious to hear what you think of it, Kristi. If it goes well, I'll have to get one for Roo.


----------



## flippedstars

Okay, I am not posting an official review yet, but I will just say so far my assesment is...IT WORKS! Normally she has really bad anxiety whenever we leave to go anywhere, and in the car she huddles and shivers on my lap. Well today we went for a walk and she was in her carrier and instead of hiding, she rode the entire walk with her head popped up. Then later in the car, she sat up, instead of curling up, and looked out the window the whole time, even when I went through a drive-thru, she ducked a little, but then kind of just looked at what was happening. 

I want to try it in a few more situations before I really give it my approval, but so far, I really think it does work. Her anxiety in social situations is EXTREME so even if it calms her somewhat, I'll be thrilled. Just the fact that she sat up and didn't shake the entire car ride was HUGE. She's not scared of the car itself she just knows it BRINGS her places shes not a fan of.

Their sizing is off. The shirt I have (XXS) will NOT fit Trigger, and he is 7 lbs. 

I would say 5-6 lbs tops for correct fit on the XXS.


----------



## foggy

Wow that's amazing. Roo is the same in the car, shakes and cries. She is ok is social situations (although a bit shy) it's mainly thunderstorms and car rides that scare her. I'm so glad it's helped Okaley!


----------



## foggy

What kind of material is it, Kristi? Is it thick or thin?


----------



## flippedstars

I really was surprised. She is NOT a confident dog outside of our house, and I've tried everything. She was slightly nervous for the first minute we were in the car but then just sat up and looked around the whole time we were out. I was really surprised. And normally she'd have hidden the whole walk if she was in her carrier (she can't go on walks yet b'c of her surgery). So...yeah. I am going to bring her to the pet store tomorrow with it on to see her response, as well as take her for a few walks with it on once she is allowed to walk again. They say for cases as extreme as hers it should be part of a whole rehabilitation program but its working really well nonetheless. So we'll see  I got the shirt off ebay...it was kinda pricey but if it actually keeps working, we're gonna get 1 or 2 more. The way the material and shirt work are NOT just like putting a snug sock around their torso, which I know some use as home-made thunder shirts, so its worth the $$ IMO, plus it is easy on, easy off.


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> What kind of material is it, Kristi? Is it thick or thin?


The material is similar to a sport's bra-ish material? Like a very soft, but very stretchy cotton/spandex mix? the shirt is made with "stripes" of fabric that vary the pressure its putting on their torso.


----------



## foggy

How much did you pay on ebay? Was it cheaper than on the link you posted?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I am excited to hear how it works during a storm! None of my chi's are afraid of the car but because me and OH haven't lived together for 2-3 years now we are constantly going back and forth so they are used to it although Baby-Love cries her head off if we go in any other car except OH's but it's because the only time she's in another car is going to the vets lol. 

If the result is positive during storms I am SOLD on it lol she is an absolute nutcase even if it's just windy out it's very irritating after a period of time!


----------



## foggy

flippedstars said:


> The material is similar to a sport's bra-ish material? Like a very soft, but very stretchy cotton/spandex mix? the shirt is made with "stripes" of fabric that vary the pressure its putting on their torso.


Hmm interesting. I'm going to get one for Roo. If it helps for car ride alone that would be worth it. I always feel so bad taking her in the car, it's traumatic seeing how scared she gets.


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> How much did you pay on ebay? Was it cheaper than on the link you posted?


The pink one seems to be $41 everywhere, it just had free shipping on e-bay. Plus I tend to get things faster off of e-bay. Some websites irritate me! I bought something 3 weeks ago from bowwowsbest.com (yes I am naming and shaming!) and it hasn't even shipped because they didn't have it in stock!...but I digress...

The gray color is cheaper than the pink or the navy...but its still like $30ish I think.


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> Hmm interesting. I'm going to get one for Roo. If it helps for car ride alone that would be worth it. I always feel so bad taking her in the car, it's traumatic seeing how scared she gets.


She normally pants she is so freaked out, so...the sitting calmly would suggest it works...I'm just nervous to be happy it works yet!


----------



## foggy

I just went on ebay and the pink one looks like a different style than the gray one? Maybe it just looks like that way but they are the same? Here's two for comparison. The pink one looks like it wraps with velcro and the gray one looks more like a single piece shirt. Kinda confusing.

THUNDERSHIRT CALM Dog Travel Storms Barking Stress XXS - eBay (item 230547179144 end time Dec-05-10 11:34:26 PST)

XXS Gray THUNDERSHIRT Dog Anxiety Stress Relief Travel - eBay (item 360278307331 end time Dec-01-10 12:15:33 PST)

The gray is seriously ugly. lol. I'd have to get the pink, since I'm spending the money she may as well be stylish. haha.


----------



## flippedstars

They are all the same, they wrap around, you just can't tell as much on the gray because it looks so uniform. On their website it shows there is really only one type, the pink just is a little less ugly. LOL honestly I still think the pink is ugly but its better than the alternative of the gray!


----------



## foggy

flippedstars said:


> She normally pants she is so freaked out, so...the sitting calmly would suggest it works...I'm just nervous to be happy it works yet!


Roo pants like crazy too.  Her eyes water and she shakes like mad and cries. It's so upsetting seeing her like that. If this works for her I'll be so happy! I'd never heard of them before. You always find the best stuff!


----------



## flippedstars

PS hers is so tiny all 3 white stripes are the same width (just over 1/2"). On the bigger sizes the middle white strip gets bigger.


----------



## foggy

flippedstars said:


> They are all the same, they wrap around, you just can't tell as much on the gray because it looks so uniform. On their website it shows there is really only one type, the pink just is a little less ugly. LOL honestly I still think the pink is ugly but its better than the alternative of the gray!


haha yes! ok I'm getting one, fingers crossed!


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> Roo pants like crazy too.  Her eyes water and she shakes like mad and cries. It's so upsetting seeing her like that. If this works for her I'll be so happy! I'd never heard of them before. You always find the best stuff!


hahaha Its a blessing and a curse  if you get it for Roo, they recommend you have them wear it here and there in the house just because, b'c you don't want them to start to associate it with "that goes on, we go somewhere!" or "that goes on, then it thunders!". Since Oakley likes clothes anyway we skipped the first step of feeding treats off of it that they recommend.


----------



## foggy

flippedstars said:


> hahaha Its a blessing and a curse  if you get it for Roo, they recommend you have them wear it here and there in the house just because, b'c you don't want them to start to associate it with "that goes on, we go somewhere!" or "that goes on, then it thunders!". Since Oakley likes clothes anyway we skipped the first step of feeding treats off of it that they recommend.


ok gotcha, that makes sense. Roo is good with clothes so she'll accept it fine, I'm sure. Pip won't need one as he isn't bothered by storms at all. The car he's not thrilled with, but he doesn't shake or cry, he mostly just sits there looking sad and docile. At least he's not shaking, panting, and crying though. That's just the worst. It makes me not want to take Roo anywhere because I feel so bad seeing her like that. And no matter how many short car rides going happy places I take her, I still haven't been able to get her out of it.


----------



## flippedstars

foggy said:


> ok gotcha, that makes sense. Roo is good with clothes so she'll accept it fine, I'm sure. Pip won't need one as he isn't bothered by storms at all. The car he's not thrilled with, but he doesn't shake or cry, he mostly just sits there looking sad and docile. At least he's not shaking, panting, and crying though. That's just the worst. It makes me not want to take Roo anywhere because I feel so bad seeing her like that. And no matter how many short car rides going happy places I take her, I still haven't been able to get her out of it.


You'll have to let us know how it goes...I hope it works for her. I really have been impressed so far, esp. b'c Oakley is so extremely afraid of anything outside our house


----------



## Chiboymom

I saw a movie about an autistic woman who used controlled pressure to calm her down when she had panic attacks...she was inspired by seeing cattle put in presses to calm them down. She is a famous woman who designed humane slaughter houses for cattle. This is probably the same idea applied to canines. I am glad Oakley seems to be helped by it. The money spent is so worth it.


----------



## cherper

Oh i'm so glad it's helping oakley.  That is so awesome!!
I am curious though, did oakley ever ride in the car when you first got her, or only for like vet appts?
And paula did you ever take roo in the car as a young pup, or were they older when you got them, i can't remember?
The reason i ask is mainly just curiousity, I wonder if some dogs are just "wired" to be afraid of the car, or does it have to do with lack of riding when they're young. When I got leila I took her in the car nearly everyday, and she is completely relaxed and usually just shuts her eyes. I wonder if she is that way because of me taking her so much, or what.


----------



## flippedstars

cherper said:


> Oh i'm so glad it's helping oakley.  That is so awesome!!
> I am curious though, did oakley ever ride in the car when you first got her, or only for like vet appts?
> And paula did you ever take roo in the car as a young pup, or were they older when you got them, i can't remember?
> The reason i ask is mainly just curiousity, I wonder if some dogs are just "wired" to be afraid of the car, or does it have to do with lack of riding when they're young. When I got leila I took her in the car nearly everyday, and she is completely relaxed and usually just shuts her eyes. I wonder if she is that way because of me taking her so much, or what.


I got Oakley when she was 5 months old which is outside the important socialization window. She's not afraid of the car -- she's afraid of where it's going to TAKE her. On longer trips where she stops worrying about where we're going she's fine, its when she feels "bumpy road" not highway, she KNOWS we are going somewhere. I take her everywhere with me so not just the vet  But she didn't go in a car or to places much and wasn't exposed to a lot before I got her. My others are all fine/excited to go places, Oakley has always just been REALLY shy/withdrawn. I didn't know much about getting a dog when I got her, just knew no pet stores. Her breeder does an EXCELLENT job of raising healthy loving puppies but Oakley's litter was the only litter she had pups left after 12 weeks. I just don't think she thought to do much social-wise as they live in the middle of nowhere like we do. It stresses why its so important to socialize like nuts when they are young.


----------



## MChis

I took Matilda everywhere with me when she was a pup & she's also affraid of riding now. Seemed to get worse as she grew older. So for her it wasn't a matter or not socializing her to the car/riding. 

We use something similar I made for thunder storms & it totally works! I never even thought to use it in the car (duh) but will have to try. I do love the pink one they have though...very cute! I'm so glad its seeming to work for Oakley so far & I hope it works for Roo too!


----------



## flippedstars

MChis said:


> I took Matilda everywhere with me when she was a pup & she's also affraid of riding now. Seemed to get worse as she grew older. So for her it wasn't a matter or not socializing her to the car/riding.
> 
> We use something similar I made for thunder storms & it totally works! I never even thought to use it in the car (duh) but will have to try. I do love the pink one they have though...very cute! I'm so glad its seeming to work for Oakley so far & I hope it works for Roo too!


Its true -- some are just shyer. Oakley's mom is on the shyer side, so I know now it could likely be somewhat genetic too. But Trigger is all piss and vinegar and really isn't scared of anything, but they have different dads. I think Oakley would be better adjusted if she had been better socialized as a puppy but ya know what I love her desperately anyway  And I don't think anyone would have cared for her as well as I have. Would I ever voluntarily choose a shy chi again? NO! But I just didn't know lol, and I love her to death.


----------

